# Anchor issues.. maybe



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Frustrated, my groups will be good, for me, crowding the dot, during one day of shooting. And the next day, or time I shoot, groups are still good, but they are grouping 2” low 1.5” left. next time maybe back to the dot, or just low. I’m thinking I don’t have consistent anchor point. I have never been happy with my, or how i find my anchor point. Any recommendations? Nose button?


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

The kissing button has helped me a lot for the anchoring and also the retinal blocks in the bow sight


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

Do you shoot both eyes open? It has helped me tremendously to focus on what I want to hit, and let the pin float until it settles, not really focusing so much on the pin. The string on your nose is a start, but fletching contact with your face isn't good and can cause errors.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

htb said:


> Frustrated, my groups will be good, for me, crowding the dot, during one day of shooting. And the next day, or time I shoot, groups are still good, but they are grouping 2” low 1.5” left. next time maybe back to the dot, or just low. I’m thinking I don’t have consistent anchor point. I have never been happy with my, or how i find my anchor point. Any recommendations? Nose button?


Step 1. Form photo. No cap. No long sleeves. Wear short sleeves.
Wear shoes. Tape/clamp camera phone to a ladder at ARROW height.
Dead level arrow at full draw.

Slide ladder far away enough that camera phone can see the ground, can see your shoes, can see all of you and all of the bow. Set camera on top of the same shooting line.

This camera angle.


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> Step 1. Form photo. No cap. No long sleeves. Wear short sleeves.
> Wear shoes. Tape/clamp camera phone to a ladder at ARROW height.
> Dead level arrow at full draw.
> 
> ...


out of town for the holiday, but will post one when I return home


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

htb said:


> out of town for the holiday, but will post one when I return home












D loop is 7/8” long from outside/backside of string


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

htb said:


> View attachment 7428530





htb said:


> out of town for the holiday, but will post one when I return home


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

htb said:


> out of town for the holiday, but will post one when I return home


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

I think I’ve noticed something already, I’ll wait to see what is said.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

htb said:


> View attachment 7428538


To make things easier, I rotated the photo, so the arrow is DEAD LEVEL.










So, string touches nose, but string runs BEHIND corner of mouth. Draw is too long.
Drop draw 1/4-inch or maybe 3/8ths shorter.

Head is tilted backwards, so neck is tilted backwards. MEans chin is too high, peep is too high.
So, I dropped the peep lower, so your head/chin rotates forwards, chin drops down LOWER, to get neck to vertical, to get head to level (BLUE head is level). Original photo has head tilted backwards, face is looking UPHILL, while arrow is dead level.

With shorter draw, the d-loop and nock and release hand all moved FORWARDS.
So, with nock and release hand and d-loop moved FORWARDS (due to shorter draw),
the right upper arm has to rotate/swing UP (orange elbow, orange upper arm).


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Interesting, I'll tweak the DL and retake the picture. Thanks for taking a look!


----------

